# Solved: DSA Operation is unable to proceed due to dns lookup failure



## amanua

There is one 2003 domain controller holding all the 5 fsmo roles and another 2000 domain controller in the forest.
I tried to promote windows server 2008 to a domain controller after I have completed all the adprep etc.
The idea was to demote the 2000 dc after successful installation of the AD on the 2008 system.
Installtion proceeded alright but before completion, I had error message which states Operations failed because:
Active Directory Domain Services could not create the NTDS Settings, cn=2k8dc1,cn=servers,cn=Default First Site Name,cn=Sites,cn=configuration,dc=amanua,dc=com on the remote AD server2.amanua.com.Ensure that the provided network credentials have sufficient permissions.
"The DSA operation is unable to proceed because of dns lookup failure"


----------



## Rockn

Did you run ADPREP on all of your servers? It may have been wise to demote the 2000 server prior to running ADPREP as well. Did you do domainprep and forestprep? The account running adprep also needs to have enterprise admin, schema admin and domain admin group membership.


----------



## amanua

The issue is resolved and the problem was DNS issues; thanks for all


----------

